# Stolen s4 in nj! Please help!!



## juni returns (Apr 4, 2008)

My brother-in-law's 2001 silver s4 with black leather interior was just stolen tonight at menlo park mall in New Jersey. The vehicle is stock and has automatic transmission. The license plate # is *ZNX77J*. If you have seen this vehicle, please call 911 and/or send me a pm here to state where have you seen this vehicle. This is a long shot but it will be a miracle to find this vehicle not in pieces. Here is a picture of what it looks like....










Thanks for all those who can help!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Best wishes man.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow that sucks


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Any luck?


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

any updates :facepalm:


----------

